# spare forks for new life as truing jig?



## arallsopp (26 Dec 2009)

Howdo.

Anyone in London / SE London got a spare set of forks lying around that I could press into service as a truing stand. I'd normally flip the bike over and do it in situ, but recumbents are barely stable the right way up, let alone inverted! 
Failing that, recommendations for a bargain truing jig?

Cheers,

Andy.


----------



## lazyfatgit (26 Dec 2009)

Local tip? Theres usually a fair selection of discarded bikes at our local recycling centre. You may get some forks there.


----------



## arallsopp (26 Dec 2009)

Ooh! Good call! Will have a squizz this week.


----------



## Big John (26 Dec 2009)

The forks will only be OK for truing a front wheel. You'll be hard pushed to get a back wheel in but I'll second the motion for trying the tip as first port of call.


----------

